# Ro puzzle (aka Twiddle) — virtual 2d puzzle



## Roman (Apr 25, 2020)

bestsiteever.ru/ro



The puzzle is quite similar to 15 puzzle except for "parities" (situation when you need to swap just 2 pcs) for which I haven't found any optimal way to solve yet.

Ro comes from "Rotation" - 4 tiles rotate around the common point. I will add more "rules", such as "Di" (2 pairs of tiles are switched diagonally) and other surprising ones.



Spoiler: touchscreen demo


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not convinced that Ro stands for rotation and not Roman


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks cool. You’re, right it is very similar to the fifteen puzzle. It also reminded me of a loopover which many of you have heard about: https://www.openprocessing.org/sketch/576328/

Because this moves in rotations, it could be expressed as a 3D puzzle too, couldn’t it?


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 25, 2020)

Related:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/i-made-a-puzzle.74858/ (I posted the optimal alg for adjacent swap there)


Twiddle, from Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection







Gripple







www.jaapsch.net





Also, it's not working properly in Firefox.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice! I got a 16.27 first try cause of a last row skip.


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Related:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/i-made-a-puzzle.74858/ (I posted the optimal alg for adjacent swap there)
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks! I was sure someone has done it long before me, I just didn't know how to find it. The idea of this puzzle is way too obvious so no surprise multiple people came up with it independently of each other.

Keyboard control is cool, although I prefer UIKJ instead of IOKL because that's where your index and middle fingers lay when you are using proper touchtyping techniques. So I added it ty my version. (Gonna fix firefox mouse-control bug later)

I have also made a solver and generated some algs. As an easter egg, pressing shift+H will display algs cheet sheet on the page. These cases are tile cycles, and the algs are displayed are in "watch-and-type" notation. These algs was choosen based on how ergonomic they are form touchtyping perspective.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 26, 2020)

Roman said:


> Keyboard control is cool, although I prefer UIKJ instead of IOKL because that's where your index and middle fingers lay when you are using proper touchtyping techniques. So I added it ty my version.




```
function windowKd(e) {
    var code = e.keyCode || e.which;
    //…
}
```
You should use KeyboardEvent.code (rather than keyCode/which) so all those weirdos not using qwerty can still use the same keys. (UIJK are still next to one another on Dvorak, just by coincidence (they're where FGCV are on qwerty), but that's less ergonomic.)


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm happy to announce the release version 1!
>>> https://bestsiteever.ru/ro <<<

Completely customizable (color scheme, puzzle size etc.)


Spoiler: settings screen











Touchscreen-friendly


Spoiler: Touchscreen demo


----------



## Jacck (Apr 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Looks cool. You’re, right it is very similar to the fifteen puzzle. It also reminded me of a loopover which many of you have heard about: https://www.openprocessing.org/sketch/576328/


loopover V1.2 has advanced features like blind, fingersize or no regrip:








Loopover v1.2 - Cary Huang - OpenProcessing


v1.1 was 2 weeks old, and bad. Here's a better version.




www.openprocessing.org


----------



## Jacck (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanx Roman for this really nice thing!
Did an attempt 3x3 bld


Spoiler: RO 3x3 bld










and an attempt 4x4 bld


Spoiler: RO 4x4 bld


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 29, 2020)

Cool! It would be interesting if there where rankings, not sure how feasible that is though.


----------



## Roman (Apr 30, 2020)

Added statistics



Spoiler: Stats - screenshot













TipsterTrickster said:


> Cool! It would be interesting if there where rankings, not sure how feasible that is though.



Sounds fun, I will add it


----------



## Roman (Apr 30, 2020)

Added new puzzle types

Now it is getting really tricky interesting.



Spoiler: Puzzle types screenshot











Added nightmode


Spoiler: nightmode screenshot


----------



## Jacck (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice!
Puzzle type=RO, 3x3, blind: 7:00.84[3:26]


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

Roman said:


>



Now *that's *a twisty puzzle!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 1, 2020)

This was annoying.


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Can you add counterclockwise support on mobile? Maybe a shift button on the website they you could use to emulate a shift press?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Can you add counterclockwise support on mobile? Maybe a shift button on the website they you could use to emulate a shift press?


It is already a thing.


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It is already a thing.
> View attachment 12030


*Massive Facepalm* Thanks!


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 1, 2020)

Roman said:


> I have also made a solver and generated some algs. As an easter egg, pressing shift+H will display algs cheet sheet on the page. These cases are tile cycles, and the algs are displayed are in "watch-and-type" notation. These algs was choosen based on how ergonomic they are form touchtyping perspective.


For the adjecent 2 swap algs couldnt you just set it up into the one with the least amount of moves? like 5-6 and 5-8 you could just set up into iJIj just like 6-9 but with a K or k2 and then have a K or k2 at the end? this would make 5-6: k2iJIjK and 5-8: KiJIjk2

Edit: doing those algorithms would also cause 3 swaps to not be a thing

Edit2: shouldve look at the cheat sheet more closely before i made this post


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Roman said:


> Cool, thanks! I was sure someone has done it long before me, I just didn't know how to find it. The idea of this puzzle is way too obvious so no surprise multiple people came up with it independently of each other.
> 
> Keyboard control is cool, although I prefer UIKJ instead of IOKL because that's where your index and middle fingers lay when you are using proper touchtyping techniques. So I added it ty my version. (Gonna fix firefox mouse-control bug later)
> 
> I have also made a solver and generated some algs. As an easter egg, pressing shift+H will display algs cheet sheet on the page. These cases are tile cycles, and the algs are displayed are in "watch-and-type" notation. These algs was choosen based on how ergonomic they are form touchtyping perspective.


How's it an Easter Egg if the alg sheet says so?


----------



## Etotheipi (May 2, 2020)

You might want to make a minimum move requirment for the scrambles, I got a 1 move solve on 2x3 and it counted it as a 0.00 second solve.


----------



## brododragon (May 2, 2020)

Roman said:


> Cool, thanks! I was sure someone has done it long before me, I just didn't know how to find it. The idea of this puzzle is way too obvious so no surprise multiple people came up with it independently of each other.
> 
> Keyboard control is cool, although I prefer UIKJ instead of IOKL because that's where your index and middle fingers lay when you are using proper touchtyping techniques. So I added it ty my version. (Gonna fix firefox mouse-control bug later)
> 
> I have also made a solver and generated some algs. As an easter egg, pressing shift+H will display algs cheet sheet on the page. These cases are tile cycles, and the algs are displayed are in "watch-and-type" notation. These algs was choosen based on how ergonomic they are form touchtyping perspective.


How did you gen the algs?


Etotheipi said:


> View attachment 12024
> This was annoying.


why do you have edge *and* google open? Same deal with the minecraft launcher and the game itself.


----------



## brododragon (May 2, 2020)

I spent way too long in Gimp (totally not 2 hours) making this case picture:

I'm probably the only person who's gonna use this alg but I decided to post it here if any else might want it. U k u K J


----------



## Etotheipi (May 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> why do you have edge *and* google open? Same deal with the minecraft launcher and the game itself.


Its a shared computer and we are bad at closing tabs. =P I like keeping the launcher open, idk why.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 2, 2020)

4:25.48 3x2-7x7 relay!
Started the timer when I clicked scramble on 3x2 and split when I scramble the next puzzle, this includes changing puzzle types, so I don't have tabs open with all of the puzzles.
splits and times: (spit time, puzzle time)
3x2: 5.35, 1.61
3x3: 5.67, 1.95
4x3: 14.29, 10.57
4x4: 16.48, 12.38
4x5: 29.69, 24.36
5x5: 40.31, 36.45
6x6: 54.08, 50.51
7x7: 1:39.59, 1:36.99
sub 4 should be pretty easy


----------

